

Is there a global Internet slowdown - slake

I'm hearing from all over the world that the internet has been choppy and slow. What's going on?
======
sp332
Syria was offline a few days ago, and when they came back, Network Solutions
seized a bunch of domains from there. But I haven't heard of anything global.

------
gesman
More people, applications, services and sites are getting online without
significant underlying infrastructure upgrades.

------
mooism2
Everyone's switched to TalkTalk?

------
Metatron
Can't say I've been hearing that myself. Seems fine to me. Reset your router?
:P

~~~
slake
Yeah.. It's not just my office internet, my home, A webservice in the UK I
use, some US web services. Gmail has been choppy recently.

